# Adopt a cat



## Taimishu (Aug 29, 2004)

Following "cat bathing as a martial art" we are proud to bring you this. 
http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=837
Could you home this cat.

David


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 29, 2004)

hee hee hee....one of the reasons I don't adopt male cats...(no offense, fellas).  To find out another reason, rent Robin William's live concert in NY. :uhyeah:


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 29, 2004)

lol!!!


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 29, 2004)

Not for me. Cats are independent enough then to have an attack cat.  I wouldn't mind a Garfield on a diet though. 

Had to punch "Drunken Master" on that site. How not to do a back flip with nunchuks...  
TW


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 29, 2004)

I have a beautifull,male black and white long haired cat named Apollo.He has the oddest personality I have ever seen in a cat.he's very freindly and affectionate,especially with strangers,has a strange attachment to sleeping with my shoes and beats up on my dogs!He's just so hard to get mad at.When he wants to be petted,he winks and bats his eyes at ya.


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 7, 2005)

Thats fantastic! LOL!


MrH


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 8, 2005)

That was funny!  I wonder what set the cat off?  Maybe it just didn't like the guy.  

My boyfriends cat just wants to be petted all of the time.  It's real sweet, and a male.  My brother had a female cat that would attack you just because you were walking.


----------



## Soldier (Oct 10, 2005)

That's a crazy *** cat. They need to sedate him or something. But if they did, all the animal rights people would go crazy.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 10, 2005)

Who in there right mind would adopt that cat. He is going to be there for a long time if that really gets shown on TV.

Terry Lee Stoker


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 10, 2005)

rofl!  Cat on a leash!


----------

